# Gunfire in Maadi



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Two sets of multiple gunshots in the area close to Miriam Market/Seoudi Market. This just happened.

Also, I heard that two groups of Muslim men were arguing on Road 13 today and one man was killed.

This is all so sad.....and more than a bit scary!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! I have been hearing the gunfire as well... It would be nice to find out what is going on. These things don't seem to get reported officially.

I chatted to one of the Diplomatic guards near my street about a week ago and they are on the look out for strange cars/motorcycles that have started prowling around Maadi looking for opportunistic robberies.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I spoke to my fruit stand man, and he said the shots were fired on Road 203. One of the teachers from my school lives on Road 200 and found a shell casing in his back garden. He has a toddler, so his wife isn't too thrilled...

There are 3 men on a motorcycle that have been mugging people around Maadi Grand Mall, Midan Victoria, and Road 9. They're pretty aggressive and have targeted both men and women.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Wow! I have been hearing the gunfire as well... It would be nice to find out what is going on. These things don't seem to get reported officially.
> .


I live very near to high profile (and unloved) villas and residences, as well as places for worship. I believe thats were most gunfire that I hear at night comes from. There are times, when walking along Orabi Street, I can see bullets on the grass of some of the villas.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> I live very near to high profile (and unloved) villas and residences, as well as places for worship. I believe thats were most gunfire that I hear at night comes from. There are times, when walking along Orabi Street, I can see bullets on the grass of some of the villas.


those are called shell-casings Sonista...you might see the holes, but not the bullets.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

Two rounds of gunfire from an automatic weapon, sounds like it comes from under Tora bridge. Very easy to hear from apartments in street 200 and 199. It happens at the same time every night. 

I suppose if anybody cared to investigate they would have done so by now...


----------

